# Tap water in Spain



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Been to Spain tap water tasted horrible but already filled the tank before tasting leaving a bad taste in the tank. We have emptied it a couple of times in France but still got that horrible smell and taste.
Anyone any ideas.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*water*

Hi you two' have sent p.m.
Flyingpig


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be your filler hose and not the tank.
Happened to me in UK. Cleaned and sterilized tank twice and still no cure. Changed the hose and instant cure.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be your filler hose and not the tank.
Happened to me in UK. Cleaned and sterilized tank twice and still no cure. Changed the hose and instant cure.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*mmmm*

squirrel ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*taste*

Best water - Norway
Wosrt - Spain

Best compromise

Nature pure

Happy & safe Travels

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We spend a lot of time in Spain and haven't encountered that problem. There could be lots of reasons for it. It may be an isolated incident or a short term local problem. Work on the pipes often results in a little contamination.

I suggest rinsing you tank thoroughly and using a branded cleaner in it.

We filter our drinking water in a filter jug no matter where we are.

Spacerunner also offers good advice, Alan.


----------



## terencej (Sep 5, 2012)

*water*

Just fitted a Nature Pure in line water purifier to our motorhome - water tastes great but flow rate is reduced. Querying this with manufacturer at present.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: water*



terencej said:


> Just fitted a Nature Pure in line water purifier to our motorhome - water tastes great but flow rate is reduced. Querying this with manufacturer at present.


Nature pure filters are the best you can buy and will remove all the bad taste and bacteria well worth the investment. However the flow rate will be a little slower because of the very complexed filter system. It's best to use the filter with the nature pure tap for drinking water only.

Wobby


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Years ago we had the same problem and it was the hose !!



> We filter our drinking water in a filter jug no matter where we are.


We do too and use tap water all the time in spain and with a decent hose or container to fill with and a filter jug we don't have any problems at all !!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

amydan said:


> Been to Spain tap water tasted horrible but already filled the tank before tasting leaving a bad taste in the tank. We have emptied it a couple of times in France but still got that horrible smell and taste.
> Anyone any ideas.


Could be that you tank and system need a clean. Warm weather encourages bacterial and bio-film growth and may be the source of your smell/taste. See my tutorials.

Graham


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I live in Spain for some of the year and have no problems with the water where we are although some people do not like the taste.
However regardless of where I fill up the MH tank ( even in the UK) I always add steriliser tabs to be on the safe side as it can sit in the tank for some time.


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: water*



terencej said:


> Just fitted a Nature Pure in line water purifier to our motorhome - water tastes great but flow rate is reduced. Querying this with manufacturer at present.


Can I ask whcih model as we are looking at this so interested in how you fitted it.

Thanks Don


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Mains Water*



BrianJP said:


> I live in Spain for some of the year and have no problems with the water where we are although some people do not like the taste.
> However regardless of where I fill up the MH tank ( even in the UK) I always add steriliser tabs to be on the safe side as it can sit in the tank for some time.


Hi Brian,

There should be no problem with any mains water as it has to comply with the European Standard of the World Health Organisation for Drinking Water, however river abstraction or impounding sources tend to have an earthy or vegetable taste in in sunny or warm environments whereas underground sources have a more pleasant taste. There shouldn't be any need to add sterilising tablets particularly in the UK, providing the water is not left without replenishing for more than 3 days (they also may add to taste problems). Between trips when the M/H is left standing I use the table here for tank cleaning according to the length of time the M/H has been inactive.
All mains water will have a small amount of residual sodium hypochlorite (chlorine) about 0.2/3 mg/l which counteracts any small amounts of infection that may be present. This is also useful to tell if the water has been treated by using a simple test kit; if sodium hypochorite is absent then local treatment is necessary before drinking see article here.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## VMax (Dec 5, 2007)

You don't say where the tap was. In some areas there is a water supply that is "non potable", ie used for watering gardens, golf courses etc. The fountains in the gardens between the apartments is so fed, and the caretaker has told several parents off for allowing their children to play in them. VMax


----------

